
Ask HN: For “Stripe Atlas for freelancing”, what features would you want? - jamestimmins
Disclaimer: I’m not planning to start this service, I’m just curious if anyone else has a similar need, and what this imaginary product should involve. That said, I’d love if someone else made this!<p>Feature ideas:<p>- Easy company creation.<p>- Easy business bank account creation.<p>- Chat line so I can quickly ask if certain expenses are deductible&#x2F;should go on the business credit card.<p>- Group rate health insurance (not sure if this is possible&#x2F;legal)<p>- Automated tax filing in all relevant states.<p>- Various contracts that are good for different client types.<p>- Reduced-cost legal services<p>- Other discounts for common expenses such as travel, coworking, licenses.
======
lwansbrough
Not included in your list but fairly obvious: some sort of automated
billing/invoice system that feeds into a bookkeeping system which I suppose
eventually feeds into an accounting + tax system.

I like doing my own work but I loathe the tedium of owning my own business.
Make that as painless as possible (of course with specific regard for
freelancers otherwise we’re kind just talking about Atlas.)

